# Pre-Pressurized Steel Water Expansion Tank



## challengermania (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi guys,

My water district just installed a Back Flow Preventer BFP (after the meter) and they are saying my water heater could blow up if I don't install a Pre-Pressurized Steel Water Expansion Tank. My question: Given my water heaters have Temperature and Pressure Relief Valves on them, do I still need the Pre-Pressurized Steel Water Expansion Tank and if yes, does this apply to both natural gas and electric water heaters or just the natural gas one? Thanks everyone! Charlie


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I would get a local plumbers opinion


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> I would get a local plumbers opinion


word!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

better turn the water off before it goes boom...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey dumbass, look at the top of this page. Or since that's apparently too much work I'll move it here.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Expert said I'm in immediate danger, bet double check with strangers on the internet


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

......................................................................................................


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

challengermania said:


> Hi guys, My water district just installed a Back Flow Preventer BFP (after the meter) and they are saying my water heater could blow up if I don't install a Pre-Pressurized Steel Water Expansion Tank. My question: Given my water heaters have Temperature and Pressure Relief Valves on them, do I still need the Pre-Pressurized Steel Water Expansion Tank and if yes, does this apply to both natural gas and electric water heaters or just the natural gas one? Thanks everyone! Charlie


 forget the tank, I say let the T&P blow off on the floor you suggested.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

challengermania said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My water district just installed a Back Flow Preventer BFP (after the meter) and they are saying my water heater could blow up if I don't install a Pre-Pressurized Steel Water Expansion Tank. My question: Given my water heaters have Temperature and Pressure Relief Valves on them, do I still need the Pre-Pressurized Steel Water Expansion Tank and if yes, does this apply to both natural gas and electric water heaters or just the natural gas one? Thanks everyone! Charlie


Dude, I'd be more concerned with what's wrong with the water in YOUR house, that the water district put a back flow device in. What the hell you got going on in that house. The water district obviously doesn't want YOUR water leaking back & contaminating everyone else's! In my opinion, as a licensed master plumber, I feel you should be concerned about this installation & possibly look at getting out of the property. Hey, maybe you have an open rental property ya can move into.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

By the way, why does your water district think you have one water heater, when you clearly stated you have several? What kind of shenanigans are you up to in that town, fella?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

dhal22 said:


> Hey dumbass, look at the top of this page. Or since that's apparently too much work I'll move it here.


Why ya gotta be a party pooper? This was a good one to have fun with.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

mccmech said:


> Why ya gotta be a party pooper? This was a good one to have fun with.


Sorry, I'll let them hang around longer next time.


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

yes u have to have a expansion tank dont matter what county or state when a BPF...they did this bc your city or county must have upgraded their water supply system which may cause higher water pressure and so had to do that for your house just in case in philly these are required and should be at 60 lb of pressure for water


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

zero5854 said:


> yes u have to have a expansion tank dont matter what county or state when a BPF...they did this bc your city or county must have upgraded their water supply system which may cause higher water pressure and so had to do that for your house just in case in philly these are required and should be at 60 lb of pressure for water


I cant tell if you're trying to screw with this guy, or you yourself have no idea what you are talking about..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It is widely known on the interwebz that water expands as it travels through steel pipe. Steel expansion tanks are only required when water is delivered via steel pipe. 

The capacity of the tank shall be one U.S. Gallon per foot of steel pipe through which the water travels.


----------

